# Good backing tracks



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

More time to jam or practice?

I found this on youtube. Nice backing tracks:


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Pretty good track. Thanks for posting! 

I have downloaded (free and paid for) quite a few backing tracks, some great ...some downright awful.

Hard to find the ones that will fit (your) the bill though. A good percentage of them are simply too "electronic" (computer-generated) and, as I mentioned, it is rather difficult to find "real band" baking tracks.

I play, or try to, different genres but my preferences are for blues and "jazzy" tracks.


----------

